
N.Y. judge rules NSA phone surveillance legal - eplanit
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/12/nsa-phone-surveillance-ruling-101569.html
======
tokenadult
Somebody is making well reported news stories about this court decision from
_The New York Times_ and _The Guardian_ go dead, which seems like a silly way
to follow the latest news on an issue that has been discussed more than almost
any other issue on Hacker News since June 2013. I had better upvote this
article, and I had better write to pg about the two other threads that have
just been autokilled by flagging (as it would appear).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971387)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971505)

